
The Beautiful Complexity of Naming Every Living Thing - bitumen
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/how-scientists-name-everything
======
soundpuppy
Every Living Specie*

I'm sure we'd run out of names, unless we just re-use Dan a million times.

